
Mixpanel on Building a Mobile App - suhail
https://mixpanel.com/blog/2016/04/28/mixpanel-on-building-a-mobile-app
======
canterburry
Wow, this article makes it sound like Mixpanel cured cancer, abolished poverty
and finally brought world peace by making sure a table in a mobile app shows
just right.

~~~
a_small_island
Don't forget to CLICK TO TWEET the article, in case you missed it.

------
degenerate
I, too, feel excitement when I get that "perfect" UI/UX feeling, and it's
usually a humbling, learning type of success. I personally don't see the need
for a blog post or public ramblings on the inner thoughts or quotes from the
development team during this experience. A bullet-list of 'things to watch out
for' when building iOS apps for the first time might have been a more useful
post than a long-winded emotional success story. That way, people can link to
the blog post which provides very succinct and usable (digestible) information
rather than what reads like an article in an airplane magazine. Maybe Sergio
brought one of those magazines back with him, and it inspired the author, who
knows? ;)

------
chatmasta
I hate to be "that guy," but loading this page reproducibly spikes the CPU
usage of a "google chrome helper" to 36% of my CPU. When I kill the helper
process, I get the "Aw Snap!" message in the mixpanel tab, meaning yes,
indeed, it was this page...

~~~
suhail
Usually google helper is a martyr for "a plugin." Curious to figure out which
plugin is having a hard time or maybe it's something else? We are happy to fix
this with more info!

------
tipiirai
Seems like one of the dark patters of web: clickbait.

------
poorman
TLDR;

~~~
aaronbrethorst
MixPanel copied the National Geographic app for iOS, which had a novel design
for solving a problem that MixPanel also faced.

------
hellofella21
It does feel like piloting a jet at times, and engineers deserve the worthy
comparison. Good read.

